# fifa 10 controls help



## mtb211 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey I was wondering how you overpower a defender, I thought it was the right stick but it doesnt seem to be working for me, also corners I cant seem to win a header


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Oct 25, 2009)

I have the same problem, both me and my mate can't seem to get the hang of this "Jostle" thing. It's the same with a goal kick.


----------



## mtb211 (Oct 26, 2009)

lol yeah man its frustrating! its garbage that ribery gets thrown off the ball so easy, what about corners, have you ever scored on a corner?


----------

